# Black spots on hr tongue?



## Toby Baillon (May 10, 2016)

Hi, I have noticed that my black nubian goat has black marks, like ink blots, on her tongue.  Is this normal and does anyone have any comments/advice?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 10, 2016)

I've never noticed.  Now I'll have to go see if one of my goats will stick their tongue out so I can see.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 10, 2016)

It's usually just pigment! I've noticed it corresponds to skin color, so goats that are black and brown tend to have dark skin and sometimes darker spots on the tongue, lips, bellies, even udders and teats.


----------

